
Can We Build a Sun Screen to Combat Global Climate Change? - theprop
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2018/05/26/ask-ethan-can-we-build-a-sun-screen-to-combat-global-climate-change/
======
thrwaway69
Can we genetically engineer ourselves to combat climate change?

Increase melanin, estrogen and growth hormones (increasing surface area),
decrease testosterone, reshape fat and vessels, slow down blood flow and other
desirable features.

Maybe we should just focus on stopping climate change by controlling consumer
habits and bad actors, reducing population and migrating to colder places than
intergalactic space reflectors/blockers/reducers.

And we do need better sunscreens.

------
RenRav
Let's farm Azolla on a massive scale, trigger another Azolla event.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azolla_event](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azolla_event)

Also make it a law for buildings in urban environments to have white roofs.
Heat islanding is a very real problem and just painting stuff white seems to
help.

